# Neverwinter Nights 2 - Autopatcher patcht nicht



## DrHasenbein (3. August 2008)

hi Leute und Leutinnen, 

ich versuche seit gestern nacht mein Neverwinter Nights 2 über den Autopatcher zu patchen. Leider klappt das irgendwie nicht. Sind die Patchserver schon abgestellt? 

Folgende Meldung gibt mir der Patcher in schöner Regelmäßigkeit aus: 

The patching system was updated successfully.
Ihre Spielversion ist: 1.00.788 German

Ping: nwn2patch.obsidianent.com
Autopatcher-Versionsnummer wird ermittelt.
Verbindung...nwn2patch.obsidianent.com
Download läuft... nwn2_pc_autopatch.txt
Verbindung...nwn2patch.obsidianent.com
Patchdatei suchennwn2_pc_german_config[.txt
Kann Patchdatei nicht finden: nwn2_pc_german_config[.txt
Spielpatch-Informationen werden ermittelt.
Verbindung...nwn2patch.obsidianent.com
Download läuft... nwn2_pc_german.txt
Verbindung...nwn2patch.obsidianent.com
Download läuft... nwn2_pc_german_from100788_to105912.txt
Neueste erhältliche Spielversion:1.05.912
Es wird ein Server in der Nähe Ihres Standorts gesucht.
Ping: vnfiles.ign.com
Ping: nwn2patch.obsidianent.com
Ping: 207.97.223.199
Ping: atari.httpsvc.vitalstreamcdn.com
Verbindung...nwn2patch.obsidianent.com
Patchdatei suchennwn2_pc_german_from100788_to105912.zip
Download läuft... nwn2_pc_german_from100788_to105912.zip 200.7 MB
The operation timed out

Verbindung...207.97.223.199
Kann Patchdatei nicht finden: nwn2_pc_german_from100788_to105912.zip
Verbindung...207.97.223.199
Kann Patchdatei nicht finden: nwn2_pc_german_from100788_to105912.zip
Verbindung...nwn2patch.obsidianent.com
Patchdatei suchennwn2_pc_german_from100788_to105912.zip
Download läuft... nwn2_pc_german_from100788_to105912.zip 200.7 MB

...

usw usf .... Endlosschleife 

weiß einer was das Problem ist?


----------



## Herbboy (3. August 2008)

also, da kam bei mir auch früher schon oft "kann nicht finden...", aber im endeffekt wurde dann trotzdem alles installliert. vlt. musst du nur was warten? das updaten der grundversion dauert ne ganze weile... und es sollten mehrere GB frei sein auf der platte, wo es installiert ist.


----------



## DrHasenbein (3. August 2008)

Herbboy am 03.08.2008 21:20 schrieb:
			
		

> also, da kam bei mir auch früher schon oft "kann nicht finden...", aber im endeffekt wurde dann trotzdem alles installliert. vlt. musst du nur was warten? das updaten der grundversion dauert ne ganze weile... und es sollten mehrere GB frei sein auf der platte, wo es installiert ist.




ich warte eigentlich schon seit über einer Stunde nun wieder. Naja, ich versuch's einfach mal noch ein bisschen weiter


edit: während ich das schreibe fängt er an zu laden. Schwere Geburt, aber nun geht's

Danke


----------



## Parat (4. August 2008)

http://nwvault.ign.com/View.php?view=NWN2Articles.Detail&id=230

Wenn irgendjemand anderes Probs hat .....

Einfach da den passenden Patch ziehen, ins Installationsverzeichnis (unentpackt!) legen und dann den Updater starten, dann klappt das auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Ti1t (4. August 2008)

Parat am 04.08.2008 06:36 schrieb:
			
		

> http://nwvault.ign.com/View.php?view=NWN2Articles.Detail&id=230
> 
> Wenn irgendjemand anderes Probs hat .....
> 
> Einfach da den passenden Patch ziehen, ins Installationsverzeichnis (unentpackt!) legen und dann den Updater starten, dann klappt das auf jeden Fall.



ich glaub da muss man noch STRG + auf Update klicken.

Hatte jedenfalls genau das gleiche Problem, sa hilft auch kein Warten.


----------



## DrHasenbein (4. August 2008)

Parat am 04.08.2008 06:36 schrieb:
			
		

> http://nwvault.ign.com/View.php?view=NWN2Articles.Detail&id=230
> 
> Wenn irgendjemand anderes Probs hat .....
> 
> Einfach da den passenden Patch ziehen, ins Installationsverzeichnis (unentpackt!) legen und dann den Updater starten, dann klappt das auf jeden Fall.



davon würde ich jedem komplett abraten !

dieses Ding habe ich vorgestern selbst getestet. Das patchen des Spieles wurde mit "Programm reagiert nicht mehr" unvollendet abgebrochen. Danach konnte ich das Spiel weder neu starten noch konnte ich es deinstallieren. Ich musste die Registry bereinigen, den Spielordner von Hand löschen und konnte noch immer nicht neu installieren, weil irgendwo in den NIederungen des Systems noch Einträge vorhanden waren. Bis ich das am Ende wieder neu installieren konnte verging eine Ewigkeit. 

Das Programm ist also mit absoluter Vorsicht zu genießen


Inzwischen konnte ich das Spiel aber über den Autopatcher patchen. Es hat den ganzen Tag gedauert.


----------



## Parat (5. August 2008)

Sorry, aber das ist einfach Quatsch.

Der Autoupdater tut nix anderes, als dieses File, wenn es das richtige ist, runterzuladen.

Und von unseren Spielern sind es pro Patchgeneration sicher 10-20, die so patchen.

Außerdem habe ich nicht zu einem bestimmten Patcher geraten, also nem anderen als dem offiziellen, sondern nur auf die Patchdateien hingewiesen, falls der Autoupdater sie nicht zieht.


----------



## Parat (5. August 2008)

Ok, ich seh gerade, dass irgendwo unten auch noch dieser Offline Patcher verlinkt ist.

Das ist aber NICHT, was ich als Gebrauchsanweisung mitlieferte, nämlich einfach das File zu ziehen, das man braucht, und dann eben mit dem offiziellen Updater zu patchen.

(Das mit dem STRG kann sein)


----------



## DrHasenbein (6. August 2008)

Parat am 05.08.2008 15:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, aber das ist einfach Quatsch.
> 
> Der Autoupdater tut nix anderes, als dieses File, wenn es das richtige ist, runterzuladen.
> 
> ...



Quatsch oder nicht, bei mir hats damit das Spiel zerschossen und darauf weise ich eben hin


----------

